# Removable vs permanent trolling motor



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've used Minn-Kota's quick release system for years and I love it. I've used it to switch the motor from one boat to another, depending on which boat I want to use on that particular day. In any case, the motor's shaft length has to accommodate both boats. As for theft, I'm certain the thieves down here in south Florida can steal a fixed-mount just as quickly as they can the locked quick-release. (They'll just do more damage to your boat as they're prying it off with a hammer and crow bar.) I like having the option of removing the motor and taking it inside with me when I travel, depending on the local "atmosphere".


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

Putting a lock on the quick release bracket will only keep an honest man honest. I’d say its good for traveling or stops at gas stations, bait shops etc. I would personally take it off at a hotel overnight if you are that concerned about it. If you do leave a lock on it remember to open and lubricate it every few trips. They aren’t made for salt spray. Ask me how i know lol. I dont run a lock just a simple carabiner clip to keep the bracket from sliding out. My motor is hard wired as well because i never take it off.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If my boat is in a hotel parking lot overnight. I remove the TM and PP and put them in my room. I also put the console cover on so they can’t see my gps. So far I still have everything 
When my boat is stored out under a cover at home I still remove the TM and PP. put the TM in my lower garage and my PP in the ceiling this keeps things longer


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Power Pux is the way to go.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

A removable mount you can put a padlock on or just take it off and lock it in your vehicle/ hotel room. I think even with it permanently mounted if somebody wants it they’re going to get in unfortunately.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Get a Power Pux. Ditch the lock, all it’s going to do is corrode. Remove and store in the hotel room when traveling… easy peasy


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Sounds like a math problem 

Leave the $2-3K TM on the boat overnight locked with a $5 Master lock at a hotel but take the $600 fly rod up to the room because that's easily carried.
Spend $200 to avoid losing $2-3K plus the ruined fishing trip. That's easy math. 

When I travel overnight the TM goes in the truck before I leave the house and stays locked in the truck and covered up overnight.
The TM doesn't go back the on the boat until we hit the ramp and comes off again when we get back in. Takes 2 minutes, with no drama. No need for a lock 

If they can sell it, they will steal it. With the backorders of TM's these days why take the chance?


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

if its an ulterra you will definitely want a quick release, its not if it will get stuck in the deployed position but when


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Okay, thanks for the input. I think I’ll do the quick release. It also seems like it will make the install a bit easier.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A smart guy with a ton of rigging experience once told me something that just stuck. When it comes to things like a trolling motor or electronics install them with quick disconnects and then use good locks. Then when travelling in sketchy areas just remove them when not fishing. But here was his logic.

1. It will deter the snatch and grab type thefts. Those guys that just come across an opportunity. And these types of thefts are the vast majority anyway so you have minimal risk.
2. But the serious professional criminals are not deterred by even more permanent installations. They have the tools and ability to make fast work out of stealing even "permanently installed' gear. And when they do so it makes a hell of a mess of your boat and replacement and repair much more costly. If they come across your boat and can quickly steal your stuff that's what insurance is for plus you will be back on the water with a lot less headache.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I always mount mine on quick release brackets, even if I rarely intend to take them off. Makes service/ maintenance/ repairs somewhat easier.


----------

